# CoDeSys was bedeuten diese Zeichen?



## L.T. (17 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein paar CoDeSys Beispiele bei denen in der Visu als Platzhalter Zeichen/Symbole vorkommen mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann.
Im verschiedenen Textfeldern stehen folgende Platzhalter:
~!A2%s  
~P10~%s
~*6%d
~D1~

("%s" ist mir klar, aber was bewirken "~", "*" und "!" ??)

 Danke für eure Antwort!!

Gruß Lars


----------

